

A Lifetime of Intellectual Stimulation Staves Off Dementia - dbcooper
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/health-and-behavior/lifetime-intellectual-stimulation-staves-dementia-84088/

======
dbcooper
The JAMA editorial is here, but is behind a paywall:

[http://www.neurology.org/content/early/2013/07/03/WNL.0b013e...](http://www.neurology.org/content/early/2013/07/03/WNL.0b013e31829c5f05.short)

My institute doesn't subscribe to these journals, so if someone could post a
link ...

Here is the abstract:

Dementia affects a staggering proportion of individuals, imposing a huge cost
to our society. There are currently no disease-modifying treatments for
dementia, making lifestyle factors that influence dementia risk of utmost
importance. One such lifestyle factor that has shown promise in delaying
dementia onset is engagement in cognitively stimulating activities, such as
reading, writing, and playing games.1,2 However, the mechanisms by which these
activities exert protective effects remain unclear (figure).

